# Let's talk Fall walleye fishing...



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Is fishing for Fall walleye like fishing for Spring walleye? The cooler the water the better? Fish move shallow? What are the Fall baits?

Right now walleye fishing has been slow for me. Perch'n has been good, but walleye has been slow. I'm looking for some pointers.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep, the Walleye come right into shore at night chasing bait. You can clean up wading quietly or even right from shore. I like J-11 floating Rapalas in the old silver/blk color. Remember to fish the windward shore if at all possible.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You probably didn't read the thread in cold water but I picked up a nice 19" eye right in the harbor at Lexington this morning at about 6:46 on a 3/4 oz Green/Glow Cleo.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

hunt4ever.....i have an excellent place on erie for that exact type of walleye fishing.....maybe we can hook up sometime this fall


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Saginaw River, jiggin' anyone??? Who's ready, I know I am, might even try this night time casting I'm hearing so much about.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Monroe County peirs are my favorite for walleye in the fall. My favorite is a jointed Bomber long A in Firetiger or Redhead. I have a few green glows now I cant wait to try on them.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

It`s just around the corner for the Saginaw River! Lots of Gizzard Shad are in the River right now, with more to come- with hungry Walleyes in hot pursuit! Fall is My favorite time to fish the Saginaw- very few Anglers and LOTS of Eyes. Verticle jigging at its finest! But I do want to try night fishing also, sounds like fun, and they get some Hawgs!!!Bob.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

In the fall the crawler bite usually slows and the Wallys tend to go after Jigs and minnows. That has been my experience. I'm talking about the channels.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Can anybody direct me to monroe county piers?


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

> time to fish the Saginaw- very few Anglers and LOTS of Eyes.


Chamookman....not for long...there will be a 100 boats in front of hooters in a matter of weeks.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

andy capp....there is one located at bolles harbor.....I-75 and exit 11 which is LaPlaisance Rd. 

another is located at Luna Pier ( no pun there) take I-75 farther south to exit 6(?) it's marked as Luna Pier, so it's easy to find. 

go east from the expressway and the road dead-ends right into the parking area. this pier offers alot of room for fishing. 

my cousins' nephew caught a 9 pounder off the pier at Luna Pier this past spring.....casting an original rapala in black back/silver belly on 8 pound test with spinning gear.

good luck to all...and to all......TIGHT LINES!!!!!!!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Scotty- You must be fishing another Hooters than Me. Have never seen more than five or six boats on any spot (other than the "split) Actually now I think about it, even on the busy weekends the Lee St. ramp might have 30 cars total. After fishing on the Detroit River in the Spring, the Saginaw has little to no pressure comparativly. Good luck this Fall! If You see a white Pro-V 18 with a grey haired Guy with a BIG grin- stop by a say Hi. Bob.


----------



## vanwagm (Dec 28, 2000)

chamookman--

I agree the Sag in the fall can be great. It seems that the last few years the fish have not been there like in the past. Have you noticed the same?


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

i have always heard that the fall walleye fishing starts to pick up when the lakes "turn over"......same patterns and same places have worked for me just as earlier spring...only the pattern is reversed.....handlining spoons then to rapalas then to rapalas tipped with minnows


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Vanwagm- I agree on a whole, the average size has been down the last couple of years! But these year classes should be above "keeper" this Fall. Also it seems, that like size fish run together ie. all undersize in one area, with larger fish keeping to themselves! Late last Fall, there were pods of some truly trophy fish that seemed to trickle through. Hard to figure, and they were definatlely on the move- here today and gone tommorow. Good luck on the River. Bob.


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Scotty, 

Lets take your little boat out of Quanacasee (sp?) and run the shoreline with rapalas. I'm game!

Gus


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hit bay city this am at vets park with the whale.Tons of bait fish but no eyes yet.


hoffie


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

I fished Zilwaukee area today on the Saginaw river for smallmouths and caught 6. I did not try for eyes but two guys was jigging and only get catfish and sheephead. Won't be too long thou. BAYDOG2


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Thinking of trying the mouth of the saginaw and out to the island later this week....will report back.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if ya need a partner scotty, just lemme know, i'm game to go fishin!!!

steve


----------

